# Scottish Roll... mini



## AlphaDog

Hi all. So i tried the scottish roll wicking method using about a 6cm wide piece of cotton. I removed the "skins" from both sides of the cotton. The coil is a horizontal 2.5mm 24 gauge 5 wrap kanthal coil at 0.4ohms. Im using a subtank mini v1 with enlarged juice channels (used my leatherman metal file to do this). This wicking method blew me away! This thing is chugging juice and I'm getting massive clouds at 27 watts. 2 tanks of 80vg juice finished in one day!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all. So i tried the scottish roll wicking method using about a 6cm wide piece of cotton. I removed the "skins" from both sides of the cotton. The coil is a horizontal 2.5mm 24 gauge 5 wrap kanthal coil at 0.4ohms. Im using a subtank mini v1 with enlarged juice channels (used my leatherman metal file to do this). This wicking method blew me away! This thing is chugging juice and I'm getting massive clouds at 27 watts. 2 tanks of 80vg juice finished in one day!


The Scottish Roll Rocks!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Cave Johnson

Yipp, agreed. You don't need to use an entire pad of cotton. I generally use half and it works just as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AlphaDog

It really irritates me when people waste. Why cut a 30 cm long wire when u only need 10 cm. Why use a whole cotton pad when u only need 6 cm. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat

This method needs more recognition. Tried it for first time recently and it's awesome. Also saves on cotton use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Yep, wicks great. Pads isn't always necessary, Kendo/Bacon also works, need to roll tight though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat

foGGyrEader said:


> Yep, wicks great. Pads isn't always necessary, Kendo/Bacon also works, need to roll tight though.


I'm using bacon. I just pull it carefully out then roll up against the "grain"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all. So i tried the scottish roll wicking method using about a 6cm wide piece of cotton. I removed the "skins" from both sides of the cotton. The coil is a horizontal 2.5mm 24 gauge 5 wrap kanthal coil at 0.4ohms. Im using a subtank mini v1 with enlarged juice channels (used my leatherman metal file to do this). This wicking method blew me away! This thing is chugging juice and I'm getting massive clouds at 27 watts. 2 tanks of 80vg juice finished in one day!


@AlphaDog can you send pictures


----------



## Dolfie

I


Dolfie said:


> @AlphaDog can you send pictures


I have Toptank Mini running at 0.59 26gage 17w if I go higher than 20w I get that burn taste think my wicking sucks. Will like to see how you wick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat

Dolfie said:


> I
> I have Toptank Mini running at 0.59 26gage 17w if I go higher than 20w I get that burn taste think my wicking sucks. Will like to see how you wick


have you checked youtube?


----------



## Dolfie

Coldcat said:


> have you checked youtube?


Jip this morning again seems to me I was cutting cotton to long so I made it shorter but still above 20w I get that burn taste. Maybe I draw to long.


----------



## Dolfie

Dolfie said:


> Jip this morning again seems to me I was cutting cotton to long so I made it shorter but still above 20w I get that burn taste. Maybe I draw to long.


or just drill the juice holes bigger. The Toptank holes are small actually smaller than the subtank


----------



## Pixstar

Dolfie said:


> or just drill the juice holes bigger. The Toptank holes are small actually smaller than the subtank


Yeah the Subtank v2 rba was (is) great. Why they changed it for the Toptank nobody knows.


----------



## kev mac

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all. So i tried the scottish roll wicking method using about a 6cm wide piece of cotton. I removed the "skins" from both sides of the cotton. The coil is a horizontal 2.5mm 24 gauge 5 wrap kanthal coil at 0.4ohms. Im using a subtank mini v1 with enlarged juice channels (used my leatherman metal file to do this). This wicking method blew me away! This thing is chugging juice and I'm getting massive clouds at 27 watts. 2 tanks of 80vg juice finished in one day!


I admit the S.R. is a great innovation that works well, I used it exclusively when it first came out but now I mostly wick my builds conventionally.Nothing against the Roll , I just got lazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elvit

AlphaDog said:


> The coil is a horizontal


*AlphaDog *do you use mini RBA?


----------



## Kalashnikov

AlphaDog said:


> It really irritates me when people waste. Why cut a 30 cm long wire when u only need 10 cm. Why use a whole cotton pad when u only need 6 cm. Lol


Just gonna rewick this tank. Hope it doesnt bother you

Reactions: Funny 12


----------

